# Because I am a Man



## smokingd (Jun 19, 2009)

*Because I AM a **Man.*
*When I lock my keys in the car, I will fiddle with a Coat hanger long after hypothermia has set in. Calling AAA is not an option. I will win. *




*____________ *




*Because I'm a man , when the car isn't running very well, I will pop the hood and stare at the engine as if I know what I'm looking at. If another man shows up, one of us will say to the other, 'I used to be able to fix these things, but now with all these computers and everything, I wouldn't know where to start.' We will then drink a couple of beers and break wind, as a form of holy communion. *




*____________ *




*Because I'm a man, when I catch a cold, I need someone to bring me soup and take care of me while I lie in bed and moan. You're a woman. You never get as sick as I do, so for you, this is no problem. *




*____________ *




*Because I'm a man, I can be relied upon to purchase basic groceries at the store, like milk or bread. I cannot be expected to find exotic items like 'cumin' or 'tofu.' For all I know, these are the same thing. *




*____________ *




*Because I'm a man, when one of our appliances stops working, I will insist on taking it apart, despite evidence that this will just cost me twice as much once the repair person gets here and has to put it back together. *




*____________ *




*Because I'm a man, I must hold the television remote control in my hand while I watch TV. If the thing has been misplaced, I may miss a whole show looking for it, though one time I was able to survive by holding a calculator instead (applies to engineers only) *




*____________ *




*Because I'm a man, there is no need to ask me what I'm thinking about.  The true answer is always either sex, cars, sex, sports or sex. I have to make up something else when you ask, so just don't ask. *




*____________ *



*Because I'm a man, you don't have to ask me if I liked the movie.  Chances are, if you're crying at the end of it, I didn't . . . and if you are feeling amorous afterwards . . then I will certainly at least remember the name and recommend it to others. *



*____________ *



*Because I'm a man, I think what you're wearing is fine. I thought what you were wearing five minutes ago was fine, too. Either pair of shoes is fine.   With the belt or without it, looks fine. It does not make your ass look too big. It was the pasta and potatoes and margaritas that did that.   Your hair is fine. You look fine. Can we just go now? *



*____________ *



*Because I'm a man, and this is, after all, the year 2009  I will share equally in the housework. You just do the laundry, the cooking, the cleaning, the vacuuming, and the dishes, and I'll do the rest. Like wandering around in the garden with a beer, wondering what to do. *



*This has been a public service message for women to better Understand men.*


----------



## rivet (Jun 19, 2009)

Hear, hear! That's the truth to men. Now let's all toast with frothy, cold beer and break wind together in kinship!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

AMEN  

(just adding this because I need 10 characters to post)


----------



## bluefrog (Jun 19, 2009)

Because I am a man, I know how to fix or repair anything.....write a check!


----------



## harrylips (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh so true....


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 24, 2009)

For some reason my wife glare at me and walked off in a huff after I printed that out and taped it to the side of my computer.....


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

Blank with a signature of course!!

Reek


----------



## the iceman (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## cman95 (Jun 27, 2009)

"Hey baby....go get me a beer and pull my finger."


----------

